# Extremity weakness



## adbegin (Feb 20, 2009)

How would any of you code a diagnosis of h/o CVA with residual left extrimity weakness? 


How about the same scenario but with a residual of postpolio syndrome?

Thanks!


----------



## scicchitanoa (Feb 20, 2009)

433.89, 729.89


----------



## Lliza71 (Feb 20, 2009)

*H/o Cva*

I would think you'd use the late effect code 438.89 because when you look at category 438, you see you can choose late effects w/hemi- & mono- plegias, but not just muscle weakness.  438.89 is Other late Effects of CVA, and then you'd use additional code for the residual effect..728.87 or 729.89.  

Are you saying the pt has been diagnosed w/postpolio syndrome?  Is Dr. saying it's related to his hx of CVA? ICD code 138 is Late effects of acute poliomyelitis.  Post-polio syndrome's symptoms are muscle weakness, pain, etc.. If pt has hx of CVA and Post-polio syndrome, I think you'd need to code the P.P. synd w/138 and then use a V-code for the CVA hx.  

I hope someone else responds too, because this one is kinda tricky..Good Luck!
Liza


----------



## adbegin (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you both for responding. The physician documented postpolio syndrome with residual upper extremity weakness and history of CVA. 

I agree that it should be 138 with V12.54.

Thanks!


----------

